# Fired From Uber Over Rider Disagreement To Cleaning Fee



## Rob R

At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying 

We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account. 

We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out. 

No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?

After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.

This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.

Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


----------



## tohunt4me

20 cleaning reports ???
I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


----------



## Telsa33

That is why I have a rear view mirror camera infared this protects me as wall as my pax.


----------



## Rob R

yeah around 20 reports. Some were from people eating in the car leaving a lot of crumbs on the seat, letting a dog with muddy feet walk around the back seat, had a mechanic covered in oil get oil on my backseat, had a few incidents of people hiding alcohol late at night and spilling it on the seat and about a dozen pukers. I mostly worked at night in royal oak around the bars because that seems to be the only time that's possible to make more than 10 an hour.


----------



## tohunt4me

Uber management has decided you are a problem child.
You terrorize passengers with cleaning fees.
You have a higher than normal rate of arguments and disputes with passengers.


----------



## Ms.Doe

Rob R said:


> yeah around 20 reports. Some were from people eating in the car leaving a lot of crumbs on the seat, letting a dog with muddy feet walk around the back seat, had a mechanic covered in oil get oil on my backseat, had a few incidents of people hiding alcohol late at night and spilling it on the seat and about a dozen pukers. I mostly worked at night in royal oak around the bars because that seems to be the only time that's possible to make more than 10 an hour.


You are better off. You'll see.


----------



## senorCRV

I guess if you're too pathetic to keep a job with Uber then go with Lyft.


----------



## senorCRV

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


I take pictures and report all things of this nature.


----------



## grams777

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


There used to be a US deactivation policy. But the links to the policy seem to be gone now:

So today we've published a driver deactivation policy for the first time. It will apply across the United States, and our goal is to roll out similar policies globally over time. You can read it in English, Spanish, Mandarin and Arabic, with more languages to follow.​
https://newsroom.uber.com/growing-and-growing-up/

Perhaps write back, escalate, write to the uber legal dept., legal corporate presence address, etc asking for a copy of the deactivation policy and what part of it you violated.

There's a youtube video that scrolls through the original US deactivation policy that was published:


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Sorry bro... you triggered ubers internal "scammer alert".

They think that it's likely that your scamming passengers for cleaning fees.

I know the good money is made doing the bar runs but it's a double edged sword.

I carry a plastic bucket... It's saved me so much hassel.

Good luck with your future ventures.


----------



## senorCRV

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sorry bro... you triggered ubers internal "scammer alert".
> 
> They think that it's likely that your scamming passengers for cleaning fees.
> 
> I know the good money is made doing the bar runs but it's a double edged sword.
> 
> I carry a plastic bucket... It's saved me so much hassel.
> 
> Good luck with your future ventures.


I may need to stop by Spencer's and get some of that plastic vomit now that Uber's cleaning fee requires vomit go in your air vent to get $120.


----------



## wk1102

Whatever the outcome here uber is going to make you wait a few days before you hear from them. this is what they do, they make you sweat it out.


----------



## Rob R

Perhaps write back, escalate, write to the uber legal dept., legal corporate presence address, etc asking for a copy of the deactivation policy and what part of it you violated.

There's a youtube video that scrolls through the original US deactivation policy that was published:


Thank you for that. After many emails I received a message that basically said the same thing but it said Due to repeated fraudulent claims of this nature, your account has been suspended. In order to ensure honest transactions between riders and drivers, this decision is final.

So I violated the fraud part of the deactivation policy by doing what I am suppost to do for cleaning fees...
It sounds like the suspension is permanent by this email


----------



## Rob R

senorCRV said:


> I may need to stop by Spencer's and get some of that plastic vomit now that Uber's cleaning fee requires vomit go in your air vent to get $120.


I had a rider throw up on the freeway out the window that flew back inside and covered the entire back seat, floor, back window, back speaker cover, the floor, both back doors and in-between everywhere. Had to take the entire back seat, trim off and back speaker cover off to clean everything for a whole $150. I believe it would cost double or triple that for a professional cleaning...

I have also got a $150 cleaning fee for puke on the door inside that was a small mess. It doesn't seem like they even look at the mess or care. If you say puke it's a instant $150 charge.... at least that's how it is in the Detroit area.


----------



## Shangsta

I know we all deal with pukers or near pukers but you did make an excessive number of reports...

At some point you should cancel on people too drunk. Staggering to your car.

I cant believe you requested a cleaning fee for crumbs. I have a wireless hand vacuum for that. Uber figured you cared more about reports than driving.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Rob R said:


> yeah around 20 reports. had about a dozen pukers.


A dozen pukers in a year? I don't want to be standing next to you in an electrical storm. You have to be one of the most unluckiest drivers I've ever heard of. I've been at this gig for 16 years and only have had 1 puker.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

SEAL Team 5 said:


> A dozen pukers in a year? I don't want to be standing next to you in an electrical storm. You have to be one of the most unluckiest drivers I've ever heard of. I've been at this gig for 16 years and only have had 1 puker.


OP you make MY record of disgusting messes look good, I get maybe 4 a year.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Shangsta said:


> I know we all deal with pukers or near pukers but you did make an excessive number of reports...
> 
> At some point you should cancel on people too drunk. Staggering to your car.
> 
> I cant believe you requested a cleaning fee for crumbs. I have a wireless hand vacuum for that. Uber figured you cared more about reports than driving.


I don't often agree with you... but honestly I agree with you.


----------



## Rob R

Shangsta said:


> I know we all deal with pukers or near pukers but you did make an excessive number of reports...
> 
> At some point you should cancel on people too drunk. Staggering to your car.
> 
> I cant believe you requested a cleaning fee for crumbs. I have a wireless hand vacuum for that. Uber figured you cared more about reports than driving.


Most of the pukers seem fine until after about 10 mins into the trip and the staggering people usually fall asleep and don't puke. It is probably just the area, lots of younger adults who just don't seem to care if they puke or not. I believe only two apologized and said to just charge them whatever and the rest just leave and say nothing.

As for the crumbs, I've had people leave small crumbs about 5 times and I usually just brush it out the door but this guy looked like he emptied out a large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


----------



## elelegido

Rob R said:


> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.


There's your answer right there. 20 claims in a year? Lol.

In over 6,000 rides I've submitted 5 or 6 claims, total.


----------



## Rob R

elelegido said:


> There's your answer right there. 20 claims in a year? Lol.
> 
> In over 6,000 rides I've submitted 5 or 6 claims, total.


I didn't know what was a lot, little or average reports. I just reported messes that I had to stop working to clean because I thought that is what we are suppose to do when there is a mess that stops you from working?


----------



## elelegido

Rob R said:


> I didn't know what was a lot, little or average reports. I just reported messes that I had to stop working to clean because I thought that is what we are suppose to do when there is a mess that stops you from working?


It could well be that you were just unlucky and transported more dirty swine than average, and therefore had to make more reports. Entirely possible.

The way Uber works is they look at individual drivers vs averages, e.g. if a driver gets more complaints of the same type (drives too fast, drives badly, false cleaning fee reports) then it doesn't matter if he's guilty or not, they'll just shitcan the driver. It's not fair, but that's the way it works.

Regarding your reports, maybe they were excessive. Way more than 5 or 6 pigs have left a mess in my car which required me to stop working to clean up - sand in the seats / on the floor, the shells of that nut/seed thing that people like to eat and throw on the floor, garbage etc. But if it's something I can easily take care of then I don't report it. I only claim for puke, piss and other stains which require wet shampooing, and of course physical damage to the vehicle.


----------



## Rob R

elelegido said:


> It could well be that you were just unlucky and transported more dirty swine than average, and therefore had to make more reports. Entirely possible.
> 
> The way Uber works is they look at individual drivers vs averages, e.g. if a driver gets more complaints of the same type (drives too fast, drives badly, false cleaning fee reports) then it doesn't matter if he's guilty or not, they'll just shitcan the driver. It's not fair, but that's the way it works.
> 
> Regarding your reports, maybe they were excessive. Way more than 5 or 6 pigs have left a mess in my car which required me to stop working to clean up - sand in the seats / on the floor, the shells of that nut/seed thing that people like to eat and throw on the floor, garbage etc. But if it's something I can easily take care of then I don't report it. I only claim for puke, piss and other stains which require wet shampooing, and of course physical damage to the vehicle.


Three disagreements seems to be the magic number. I wonder if the other one was when the person I never saw or picked up said I had a friend with me plus the two disagreements about cleaning fees. I actually don't know what the disagreements were because they will not tell me if it was the cleaning fees or something else. The last disagreement that got me fired was a cleaning fee though.


----------



## NOVA yuppie

Sorry pal, can't claim a cleaning fee every time someone farts, hell id be a millionaire. I think the jig is up man, being a 1099 I don't think you have a leg to stand on legally.


----------



## Shangsta

Rob R said:


> large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


Mistake number one was letting them eat in your car in the first place.

Stand up to pax, dont wait until they get out then expect Uber to cover your butt


----------



## Rob R

NOVA yuppie said:


> Sorry pal, can't claim a cleaning fee every time someone farts, hell id be a millionaire. I think the jig is up man, being a 1099 I don't think you have a leg to stand on legally.


I've only had 2 people fart ever in the year I worked... but the number of people with poop breath is incredible. I don't know how these jiggalo wannabes expect to get girls in royal oak with there poop breath.

As far as legal action. Uber fired me with no proof that they did not make a mess and we are self employed not employees.

*How Firing Someone Can Make Them An Employee*

Uber holds the keys to drivers' ability to work, and a lot of drivers assume this is just the way things are. But here's the great irony: The more Uber fires its drivers, the less it has the right to, legally speaking.

"The ability to fire at will is an important factor in showing a company's workers are employees, not independent contractors," said Shannon Liss-Riordan, a Boston attorney who's leading a class-action lawsuit against Uber. The suit alleges, among other things, that Uber's drivers are misclassified as independent contractors instead of as employees, a setup that saves Uber huge amounts of money they would otherwise pay to driver benefits and car expenses. Lyft is facing a similar suit from a driver.

The independent contractor model, which is the backbone of almost every on-demand service startup, can help companies save huge amounts of money, from startups to $18 billion ones like Uber. Companies whose workforce is mostly independent contractors don't have to pay for driver expenses, worker's compensation, sick days, health insurance, or any of those "pesky labor costs," Liss-Riordan said.


----------



## Rob R

Shangsta said:


> Mistake number one was letting them eat in your car in the first place.
> 
> Stand up to pax, dont wait until they get out then expect Uber to cover your butt


If I told every pax to not eat or illegally drink alcohol in my car then I would of gotten fired for low ratings very quickly. I just give a 1 star, report there behavior to uber so I don't pick them up again and move on.


----------



## Trafficat

Rob R said:


> yeah around 20 reports. Some were from people eating in the car leaving a lot of crumbs on the seat, letting a dog with muddy feet walk around the back seat, had a mechanic covered in oil get oil on my backseat, had a few incidents of people hiding alcohol late at night and spilling it on the seat and about a dozen pukers. I mostly worked at night in royal oak around the bars because that seems to be the only time that's possible to make more than 10 an hour.


I can see charging a fee for oil stains, puke, and spilled drinks.

But charging a cleaning fee for crumbs on the seat or muddy feet? I just brush that stuff onto the floor, and vacuum my car out every couple weeks. I also let my dog in to eat the crumbs on an almost daily basis.


----------



## Shangsta

Rob R said:


> If I told every pax to not eat or illegally drink alcohol in my car then I would of gotten fired for low ratings very quickly. I just give a 1 star, report there behavior to uber so I don't pick them up again and move on.


Well you got deactivated anyways so your method didnt work.

No eating in my car, no open containers of alcohol. If they have a problem with it, cancel and they cant touch your rating


----------



## LadyDi

I have had 2 pukers in the just over year I've been doing this and I was compensated both times. I understand turning people in for ruining your seats for as you said oil, muddy feet on anything or anyone but crumbs is a bit much to me. I can wipe crumbs out in less time than it takes to contact support. It is a inconvenience but more of a headache contacting Uber about it anything these days. If a person leaves their trash i.e water bottles, candy/gum wrapper or anything I can pickup with my no latex gloves, then I'm good. Spills and this includes bodily, oh yeah... photos and then support contact.


----------



## Rob R

LadyDi said:


> I have had 2 pukers in the just over year I've been doing this and I was compensated both times. I understand turning people in for ruining your seats for as you said oil, muddy feet on anything or anyone but crumbs is a bit much to me. I can wipe crumbs out in less time than it takes to contact support. It is a inconvenience but more of a headache contacting Uber about it anything these days. If a person leaves their trash i.e water bottles, candy/gum wrapper or anything I can pickup with my no latex gloves, then I'm good. Spills and this includes bodily, oh yeah... photos and then support contact.


The crumb guy also smeared chocolate into the seat, Half the back seat of my car was covered in doritos crumbs. It was not a small mess


----------



## Shangsta

After so many incidents you continued to let people eat...


----------



## Rob R

Shangsta said:


> After so many incidents you continued to let people eat...


Only like 5 people ate in the year I drove and I learned not to pick up specific people... as far as the alcohol, they usually hide it in there coat or behind there friend as they are getting in the car and it is always late at night so it is hard to see it in the first place


----------



## LadyDi

Rob R said:


> The crumb guy also smeared chocolate into the seat, Half the back seat of my car was covered in doritos crumbs. It was not a small mess


Sad, so very sad. But you're good. I would have sign up stating no eating drinking nor otherwise in my vehicle.


----------



## Rob R

LadyDi said:


> Sad, so very sad. But you're good. I would have sign up stating no eating drinking nor otherwise in my vehicle.


Yeah need some kind of waiver in the back seat that says that... and maybe a rear view window cam for the "disagreements"


----------



## toyotarola

Seat covers!


----------



## LadyDi

toyotarola said:


> Seat covers!


I was just about to add this. I purchased a pet protection kit early in my "I am going to like this a lot" Uber days. Well, the one long mat across the back floor is getting more use than the pet seat cover. I thought I'd put it on and use it all the time but it was hard and uncomfortable for a human, in my mind. Anyhow, it's in the trunk unused and thankfully NO ONE has really ruined the seats with anything. I have had it detailed several times for me but yeah... seat covers would be my suggestion too.


----------



## Kembolicous

Rob R said:


> Most of the pukers seem fine until after about 10 mins into the trip and the staggering people usually fall asleep and don't puke. It is probably just the area, lots of younger adults who just don't seem to care if they puke or not. I believe only two apologized and said to just charge them whatever and the rest just leave and say nothing.
> 
> As for the crumbs, I've had people leave small crumbs about 5 times and I usually just brush it out the door but this guy looked like he emptied out a large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


Sure it was chocolate?


----------



## Rob R

Kembolicous said:


> Sure it was chocolate?


lol. I sure hope so... There was a few candy wrappers on the floor so that's what I assumed it was


----------



## senorCRV

Take a picture of your interior before you start to show as a contrast. This prevents the "it was dirty already" defense


----------



## NorthernBelle

Disposable Vomit Barf Bags- 50 Pack Emoji Print Travel Motion Sickness Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LMOJFQC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Lets_Eat

This Uber cleaning fee isn't enough to cover both getting the interior cleaned and loss wages. You suck big time Uber.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Everyone needs a good bucket for this job...


----------



## Cascas

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


20 incidents??? From what you have written, seems like you report almost anything a customer does. What's wrong with you?

Cleaning fee is not for people who eat in the car. It's for puking and/or stuff which requires an expensive detail to clean from the car.

But breadcrumbs? Lmao. Get a vacuum cleaner and clean it, it's the nature of this business. Rain? Mud?? What did you think, people will wear plastic shoe covers in your car?

Seriously, you are either trying to scam uber or have some issues that need counciling. I have close to 7k trips and i haven't filed a single cleaning fee request until now.


----------



## Shangsta

Cascas said:


> 20 incidents??? From what you have written, seems like you report almost anything a customer does. What's wrong with you?
> 
> Cleaning fee is not for people who eat in the car. It's for puking and/or stuff which requires an expensive detail to clean from the car.
> 
> But breadcrumbs? Lmao. Get a vacuum cleaner and clean it, it's the nature of this business. Rain? Mud?? What did you think, people will wear plastic shoe covers in your car?
> 
> Seriously, you are either trying to scam uber or have some issues that need counciling. I have close to 7k trips and i haven't filed a single cleaning fee request until now.


Yeah I am glad he's gone. No wonder so many pax are bitter


----------



## cycione77

2 liquor spills in 740 Uber/194 Lyft rides. One was barely noticeable, but due to how much of an ass one of the pax was, I persisted until I got at least $20. Other incident was this weekend. Customer hiding plastic cup between legs, and dark liquor spilled on the front seat. Uber quickly added $40 to the fare. No pukers, yet. Both simple cleanups.


----------



## Reversoul

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


Yeah same here. 14 months driving and I've never had to request a cleaning fee of any kind.

I've have customers track in mud and dirt all the time, but I have a rubber runner mat in the back floor that is easily sprayed down.


----------



## Trump Economics

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


Agree. I've had two in 2 years (7,000+).


----------



## Rob R

Shangsta said:


> Yeah I am glad he's gone. No wonder so many pax are bitter


I also know why pax are so bitter  I didn't know this was such a toxic community


----------



## K-pax

20 is a lot. I report if it's vomit and i have to detail the car and/or it takes me offline/out of the area and a significant time to deal with, but i have a hand brush for crumbs. Ive had 4 pukers, so far. 2 got it in the car and got charged, 2 warned me, so i could give them some office size garbage bags or pull over and they did not get chsrged. Had a few pax downrated for leaving a bit of a mess, but I'm sparing with the cleaning fee. Only asked for it twice. I usually ask if someone is alright if they look like they may puke. I give them every option not to puke in my car and warn them they will be charged if it happens before they do so there are no surprises. I tell them that if they have yo, that they need to do it in a bag i will give then, or outside of the car, but that if I have to clIf it still happens... then well.. there you go.


----------



## Rakos

I've had a few over 2+ years but I drive a lot of barflys home...
I usually tell them to say something if they need to get out and barf...
and I usually make sure at least one of the others is paying attention to the drunk passenger...
the scary ones are the ones that pass out...
learned early on to get the final destination confirmed BEFORE the trip starts...
it's MUCH easier to tap them on the shoulder and say get out your home...8)
Been there...done that...got the t-shirt...messed it up!
Rakos


----------



## PHXTE

I’m going to be brutally honest here….

You're either an idiot or a thief. A thief if you're fraudulently reporting these people or reporting minor messes to collect the fee. And an idiot for allowing these people to continue to trash your car to the extent that you're regularly requesting cleaning fees. Neither one is forgivable.


----------



## JDoey

I'll file a fee request sparingly. Had a few pukers I didn't file cause they were good dudes honestly and they made it out of the car. I didn't want to see em be deactivated.. 

But one time had a pax puke inside and out.. and inside the door. Like, inside where the window goes down. 

Applied for a fee, 80$. Which is fine, but, I will NEVER get the puke out of there. They need to take th door apart, it's gonna smell forever

But the thing is too, if I can keep working, great. But if I have to stop, and go home, because someone created a mess that I can't easily clean up myself, that's a problem. 

I don't mind cleaning the back seat here and there, it's part of the job, and most pax are very respectful of the vehicle so, there's no issue really.. 

I had a pax kick out a panel I just paid 20$ to have a guy pop it back in. Requested a fee but then just cancelled it. 20$ is whatever, they were good ppl and it was an accident. As long as it wasn't broken it's fine. 

Kept driving.. but some folks are, there's something wrong with some folks, they spill coffee and don't say anything.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

JDoey said:


> Applied for a fee, 80$. Which is fine, but, I will NEVER get the puke out of there. They need to take th door apart, it's gonna smell forever


This is the most complicated vomit cleanup there is...

This should be the max payout for vomit 100% of the time, to really clean you need to disassemble it scrub it and put it back together, this is THE worst case scenario for vomit.

The cab company i drive for, they will swap a door out to get the car back on the road faster then tear it apart and clean it out and throw it back on the spare pile.

This is a more tedious and longer repair job than most engine work is...


----------



## Lee239

Rob R said:


> yeah around 20 reports. Some were from people eating in the car leaving a lot of crumbs on the seat, letting a dog with muddy feet walk around the back seat, had a mechanic covered in oil get oil on my backseat, had a few incidents of people hiding alcohol late at night and spilling it on the seat and about a dozen pukers. I mostly worked at night in royal oak around the bars because that seems to be the only time that's possible to make more than 10 an hour.


Crumbs you can easily wipe away or vacuum. Plus you should be telling people they can't eat in the car, they are at arms length how do you not know they are eating?


----------



## Shangsta

It makes sense, clearly not everyone is cutout to be a driver.


----------



## Veju

I had mrs hands in my backseat last night. It's like she's never seen glass windows or a sunroof before.


----------



## Rob R

PHXTE said:


> I'm going to be brutally honest here&#8230;.
> 
> You're either an idiot or a thief. A thief if you're fraudulently reporting these people or reporting minor messes to collect the fee. And an idiot for allowing these people to continue to trash your car to the extent that you're regularly requesting cleaning fees. Neither one is forgivable.


Well there aren't any IQ requirements to be an Uber driver, but you already know that


----------



## The Mollusk

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OP you make MY record of disgusting messes look good, I get maybe 4 a year.


I've done 3 years with no pukers. Lucky. Had one guy ask me to pull over and proceeded to empty about 5 gallons of stomach content on the sidewalk but that's about it. I've been paranoid and always ask if they're feeling ok.

I think the worst so far has been folks with colostomy bags who don't take care of themselves.


----------



## Rob R

The Mollusk said:


> I've done 3 years with no pukers. Lucky. Had one guy ask me to pull over and proceeded to empty about 5 gallons of stomach content on the sidewalk but that's about it. I've been paranoid and always ask if they're feeling ok.
> 
> I think the worst so far has been folks with colostomy bags who don't take care of themselves.


I've been on Lyft about 4 months with 0 messes, maybe it was just bad luck but when people puked on Uber there was usually no warning, a lot of them were sleeping and then just out of no where puke all over. I've only had one guy actually ask me to stop so he could puke and no mess was made...


----------



## Cableguynoe

Veju said:


> I had mrs hands in my backseat last night. It's like she's never seen glass windows or a sunroof before.


Cleaning Fee!



Rob R said:


> I've been on Lyft about 4 months with 0 messes, maybe it was just bad luck but when people puked on Uber there was usually no warning, a lot of them were sleeping and then just out of no where puke all over. I've only had one guy actually ask me to stop so he could puke and no mess was made...


So it's been a few months. I'm assuming Uber didn't budge on your deactivation?


----------



## Rob R

Cableguynoe said:


> Cleaning Fee!
> 
> So it's been a few months. I'm assuming Uber didn't budge on your deactivation?


No, they could care less what I have to say. They have pictures and everything of every mess but despite that they will always take the riders side even if it is a lie. They said my evidence is invalid because the rider disagreed. I have not contacted them since December


----------



## Veju

It sounds like they took your side too many times and in there lies the problem. I pickup people from the beach every weekend night. Should I submit a fee claim for every sand person that comes in my vehicle? It literally takes me 5-10 minutes after every drive to run a quick hand vac over everything followed with some glass cleaner and interior wipe for the seats.


----------



## Rob R

Veju said:


> It sounds like they took your side too many times and in there lies the problem. I pickup people from the beach every weekend night. Should I submit a fee claim for every sand person that comes in my vehicle? It literally takes me 5-10 minutes after every drive to run a quick hand vac over everything followed with some glass cleaner and interior wipe for the seats.


Obviously the mess was big enough if Uber approved the cleaning fee. Uber won't approve of dirt/sand messes so stop being ignorant. There is no job security even if you kiss the riders ass, all it takes is one email to Uber and you are fired right then and there for any reason. There are drivers on this forum that have gotten fired simply because a rider did not want to pay for a regular fare.


----------



## Cableguynoe

It almost sounds like you might have been making the mess look worse than it is. One pax, and they probably took your side, since you had pictures. But now a second pax with same story...


----------



## Rob R

Cableguynoe said:


> It almost sounds like you might have been making the mess look worse than it is. One pax, and they probably took your side, since you had pictures. But now a second pax with same story...


How can you make a mess look worse than it is by taking a photo, I usually took like 8 photos so they can clearly see the backseat and size of the mess or front or what have you. The photos don't matter if a pax says they didn't do it, that's all it takes.


----------



## Shangsta

You abused the cleaning fee policy. I would only request a fee for bodily fluids, if you let people eat in your car it's your job to clean it up.

I swear not everyone is cut out to be a driver


----------



## Rob R

Shangsta said:


> You abused the cleaning fee policy. I would only request a fee for bodily fluids, if you let people eat in your car it's your job to clean it up.
> 
> I swear not everyone is cut out to be a driver


Sure thing boss. I was deactivated for a disagreement for bodily fluids not crumbs so if I did what you just said I would still be deactivated for only reporting bodily fluids.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Shangsta said:


> You abused the cleaning fee policy. I would only request a fee for bodily fluids, if you let people eat in your car it's your job to clean it up.
> 
> I swear not everyone is cut out to be a driver


 I did one request ever not relating to bodily fluids.

It was a minimum trip probobly a week into starting with uber, this guy spilled half a jug of blue laundry detergent on cloth seats. Took me HOURS with a shop vac to get it all out.


----------



## NCHeel

Crumbs? Let me ask for a cleaning fee for the guy that got dirt in the front floor board of my car. You tripped the excessive use alert and for that your services are no longer needed at Uber.


----------



## Bpr2

senorCRV said:


> Take a picture of your interior before you start to show as a contrast. This prevents the "it was dirty already" defense


Why haven't I thought of this? Brilliant. I'll add it to my morning pre uber start routine thank you.


----------



## BOScusdriver

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


You're a ******, glad you got fired.


----------



## JimS

Damn, this IS a toxic community. No love.

My only suggestion as you continue with Lyft is to avoid Royal Oak.


----------



## Uber Shenanigans

senorCRV said:


> I guess if you're too pathetic to keep a job with Uber go with Lyft.


Buhahahahahahshah
Hahahahahahaha
You sir should be awarded a uber badge
Buhhhahaa


----------



## Rob R

JimS said:


> Damn, this IS a toxic community. No love.
> 
> My only suggestion as you continue with Lyft is to avoid Royal Oak.


Yes most of the people on here have there noses up Uber's ass so far that they feel the need to talk shit to defend there shit jobs or they are just children talking crap on a forum. This entire thread should be deleted if this site had any decent moderators but it doesn't, only like two replies are even related to the post and the rest are just these ******* talking shit.



Uber Shenanigans said:


> Buhahahahahahshah
> Hahahahahahaha
> You sir should be awarded a uber badge
> Buhhhahaa


What badge? the Uber badge of ass kissing? you must be like 11 to think that comment is that funny or mentally ******ed


----------



## sharknado523

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OP you make MY record of disgusting messes look good, I get maybe 4 a year.


I did my 500th ride recently. Girl puked at ride 492. I started in February. So I'm averaging once a quarter, at the moment.


----------



## Rat

Shangsta said:


> I know we all deal with pukers or near pukers but you did make an excessive number of reports...
> 
> At some point you should cancel on people too drunk. Staggering to your car.
> 
> I cant believe you requested a cleaning fee for crumbs. I have a wireless hand vacuum for that. Uber figured you cared more about reports than driving.


Is the hand vac Bluetooth or WiFi?



SEAL Team 5 said:


> A dozen pukers in a year? I don't want to be standing next to you in an electrical storm. You have to be one of the most unluckiest drivers I've ever heard of. I've been at this gig for 16 years and only have had 1 puker.


Rideshare hasn't existed for 16 years


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Rat said:


> Rideshare hasn't existed for 16 years


Livery has been around since the 1800's. Back then it was horse driven stagecoaches. I started with Uber back in 2012. I guess I should of said I've been in the fare for hire industry for 16 years.


----------



## Rat

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Livery has been around since the 1800's. Back then it was horse driven stagecoaches. I started with Uber back in 2012. I guess I should of said I've been in the fare for hire industry for 16 years.


Don't mind me, I was just being a dick



Rat said:


> Don't mind me, I was just being a &%[email protected]!*


Didn't know it would change my post. Let's see what it does with "I was just being a Richard"


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Some of you guys are assholes, not too different than the pax you complain about.


----------



## Josh Boyd

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Thanks for confirming that Uber is a one-man machine with a load of criminal records too large to investigate into.


----------



## Rat

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


No lawyer is going to help you. Not enough money, if any, to make it worthwhile


----------



## JPU

Rob R said:


> Most of the pukers seem fine until after about 10 mins into the trip and the staggering people usually fall asleep and don't puke. It is probably just the area, lots of younger adults who just don't seem to care if they puke or not. I believe only two apologized and said to just charge them whatever and the rest just leave and say nothing.
> 
> As for the crumbs, I've had people leave small crumbs about 5 times and I usually just brush it out the door but this guy looked like he emptied out a large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


How long was that ride? Seems like a few hours for them to smear chocolate on the seat?


----------



## JDoey

Forget about uber. Man when I left uber I was only driving full time ride share, you get sucked into it. 

But honestly it's fast money when you got a routine and it's like a drug.. after I left, I realized I had put 40,000+ miles on my vehicle and had 0 jobs on the horizon. 

Sign up for other jobs in the gig economy, there's NO shortage of them. 

Honestly, leaving uber was the best thing I ever did. 

Amazon Flex, door dash, task rabbit, grub Hub, postemates, rover etc. 

You never have to deal with any crazy pax, you make the same if not more cash and it's a lot less stressful.


----------



## UberTrucker

20 reports. Geez. Did you report the young lady with long hair that left a piece of hair on your backseat.


----------



## K-pax

Almost 4,000 rides and still only 2 pukers.


----------



## Chirsg

I've had a puker, but luckily he had his head out the window.

My first sub 5 star I ever gave to anyone. But OP, I hope your case is a victorious one. What you've described isn't fair at all. Good luck in your pursuit for justice.


----------



## Lolinator

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Be sirious brother

Uber is not a job so u can't get fired lol


----------



## Telsa34

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Any one would fire you for 20 cleaning fees. Good news Walmart is hiring.


----------



## Lolinator

Telsa34 said:


> Any one would fire you for 20 cleaning fees. Good news Walmart is hiring.


Wal Mart ain't hiring ppl after seeing he got suspended from Uber lol


----------



## upyouruber

Telsa33 said:


> That is why I have a rear view mirror camera infared this protects me as wall as my pax.


What is the make and model of your camera?


----------



## Dang

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


I was deactivated for this reason too not only that they accused me For fraud because I report the rider vomit in my car..nothing u can't do about this


----------



## Bodie Bunk

I guess the unfortunate moral of the story here is don't submit any expenses to Uber otherwise they will ban you from the app.


----------



## CJfrom619

Telsa34 said:


> Any one would fire you for 20 cleaning fees. Good news Walmart is hiring.


?? I have submitted probably 40-50 cleaning fees in 3+ years and never had an issue with Uber and they have never threatened or questioned me about it...and I've only been denied about 3 or 4 times when I submit a cleaning fee.


----------



## d0n

Make sure you get the "fraud" accusation on writing and consult a lawyer.


----------



## SoulFly

Dash cams that record both the outside and inside of your car. They will be your best friend. If Uber tries to deny your claim send in the video and if they still deny your claim send it to a lawyer and also file a complaint with the Better Business Bureau. Some of these people in these forms actually probably work for Uber so don't be discouraged


----------



## Bphelps

Rob R said:


> I had a rider throw up on the freeway out the window that flew back inside and covered the entire back seat, floor, back window, back speaker cover, the floor, both back doors and in-between everywhere. Had to take the entire back seat, trim off and back speaker cover off to clean everything for a whole $150. I believe it would cost double or triple that for a professional cleaning...
> 
> I have also got a $150 cleaning fee for puke on the door inside that was a small mess. It doesn't seem like they even look at the mess or care. If you say puke it's a instant $150 charge.... at least that's how it is in the Detroit area.


Nope $40.00. After more daytime photos, they increased it to $150.


----------



## SteveNBham

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


I have the plastic mats on my floors. They cost $$$, but every spill has been contained and I have never filed a cleanup. I have come close to pukers, but never had one thank goodness.


----------



## JTTwentySeven

Rob R said:


> yeah around 20 reports. Some were from people eating in the car leaving a lot of crumbs on the seat, letting a dog with muddy feet walk around the back seat, had a mechanic covered in oil get oil on my backseat, had a few incidents of people hiding alcohol late at night and spilling it on the seat and about a dozen pukers. I mostly worked at night in royal oak around the bars because that seems to be the only time that's possible to make more than 10 an hour.


$1.00 to run a vacuum won't make or break you.


----------



## Seattle_Wayne

Rob R said:


> I also know why pax are so bitter  I didn't know this was such a toxic community


 A lot has already been said but I'm going to give my .02 anyway.

Before hitting the road, you've got to have some expectation that riders are going to get your vehicle dirty. It's either raining or its drizzling in Seattle. I have all leather seats, I have industrial all weather floor mats that are easily pulled out and sprayed down, I have a roll of paper towels, lysol wipes and an array of other mess cleaning items in my Uber.

It sounds like you need to be a little more proactive when it comes to what you allow in your vehicle. If people are drinking and eating and leaving messes behind, tell these people who're bringing food into your vehicle to wait until they get out. Try to handle some of these messes yourself. Out of the 20 reports you filed, how many of those could you really have just taken care of yourself with a little soap and water or a light cleaning, and while you were cleaning, how many rides did you have to pass up on because you were busy cleaning? If you went offline to clean, how long were you offline for? Uber has every right to question 20 reports because that's a little extreme.

As far as the community goes, some times the truth stings a little. Just because no one is heading down to the Uber office with pitchforks and torches in your defense does it make the Uber community "toxic".


----------



## Syed Imran

Do they bann you right away or do they give you warnings?

I had a couple of cleaning fee’s but Uber never sent me a email. They were all legit, but I don’t trust these cheap pax who will lie just to get money back.


----------



## Rakos

Document...document...document....

Dashcam...dashcam... dashcam...

Use it...use it...use it...8>)

That is all....

Rakos


----------



## Amy13

I haven't had any in 3 years....never had anyone leave a mess in Philly


----------



## Rakos

Amy13 said:


> I haven't had any in 3 years....never had anyone leave a mess in Philly


Not even when...

They were celebrating...

That AWESOME Super Bowl Win...?

Rakos


----------



## Lolinator

Amy13 said:


> I haven't had any in 3 years....never had anyone leave a mess in Philly


never had to collect cleaning fees over 2000 rides


----------



## Cableguynoe

Lolinator said:


> never had to collect cleaning fees over 2000 rides


I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Lolinator

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that


I'm good


----------



## Amy13

Rakos said:


> Not even when...
> 
> They were celebrating...
> 
> That AWESOME Super Bowl Win...?
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 214924


No because I was celebrating too......didn't drive lol


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE

Sorry to hear that man! If you can remember the pax drop off location, you should go puke on his front door. I would prefer piss or $hit, judging by what kind of degenerate the riders sound like. F em.


----------



## 1974toyota

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Lawyers? Good Luck,PS Uber is basically labeling you a problem, so they are telling you See Yaaaaaa,GL,jmo


----------



## Joshua J

I don't understand how you guys think you can "sue" Uber. When you sign up , you agree to an Arbitration clause. You LEGALLY forfeit your rights to sue in a court of law and have to play their legal games(like most companies put in their ToS nowadays)

Source : https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us...ouamrZwY0ufBg=&_csid=Hz-jrYtiJ4qh3p_Xqe3gvw#_

*Arbitration Agreement*
By agreeing to the Terms, you agree that you are required to resolve any claim that you may have against Uber on an individual basis in arbitration, as set forth in this Arbitration Agreement. This will preclude you from bringing any class, collective, or representative action against Uber, and also preclude you from participating in or recovering relief under any current or future class, collective, consolidated, or representative action brought against Uber by someone else.

*Agreement to Binding Arbitration Between You and Uber.*
You and Uber agree that any dispute, claim or controversy arising out of or relating to (a) these Terms or the existence, breach, termination, enforcement, interpretation or validity thereof, or (b) your access to or use of the Services at any time, whether before or after the date you agreed to the Terms, will be settled by binding arbitration between you and Uber, and not in a court of law.

You acknowledge and agree that you and Uber are each waiving the right to a trial by jury or to participate as a plaintiff or class member in any purported class action or representative proceeding. Unless both you and Uber otherwise agree in writing, any arbitration will be conducted only on an individual basis and not in a class, collective, consolidated, or representative proceeding. However, you and Uber each retain the right to bring an individual action in small claims court and the right to seek injunctive or other equitable relief in a court of competent jurisdiction to prevent the actual or threatened infringement, misappropriation or violation of a party's copyrights, trademarks, trade secrets, patents or other intellectual property rights.


----------



## Eugene73

i wish we could get fees for smelly passenger


----------



## Jason Wilson

SEAL Team 5 said:


> A dozen pukers in a year? I don't want to be standing next to you in an electrical storm. You have to be one of the most unluckiest drivers I've ever heard of. I've been at this gig for 16 years and only have had 1 puker.


I had 2 pukers within 5 months. I'm lucky I guess. Luckily they tried to puke out the window. But that never works. So some gets inside. There wasn't much, so I gave them the option of cleaning it up themselves with sanitizing wipes, or being charged. On both occasions they had cleaning wipes at their house. One guy even washed the outside of my car. Both instances set me back 10 minutes. They tipped me and I moved on. I've since encountered the first puker 3 times. Small Town..luckily he slowed down on the drinking and stopped puking.


----------



## Tom Harding

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


That's a lot or reports. I have over 5,000 trips and only ONE cleaning fee for a puker in the 3rd row, and that was because he was car sick, not drunk. I carry puke bags, have Weather Tec car mats, and occasionally pick up a little trash left by a pax. I drive late nights, sometimes early mornings with little trouble in Chicago. I guess we have a better class of drunks than you do.


----------



## Eugene73

If you’ve only gotten one cleaning fee so far you are not greedy enough. Claim 1 every week for that bonus you so deserve


----------



## Uberselect high surge

I've been driven for 3 yrs i submitted 1
My rating is 4.97 
I'm not picked up any late night trips


----------



## Eugene73

Joshua J said:


> I don't understand how you guys think you can "sue" Uber. When you sign up , you agree to an Arbitration clause. You LEGALLY forfeit your rights to sue in a court of law and have to play their legal games(like most companies put in their ToS nowadays)
> 
> Source : https://www.uber.com/legal/terms/us/?state=jExpBskxO75LvUN1CrJ0DorThn5RjxouamrZwY0ufBg=&_csid=Hz-jrYtiJ4qh3p_Xqe3gvw#_
> 
> *Arbitration Agreement*
> By agreeing to the Terms, you agree that you are required to resolve any claim that you may have against Uber on an individual basis in arbitration, as set forth in this Arbitration Agreement. This will preclude you from bringing any class, collective, or representative action against Uber, and also preclude you from participating in or recovering relief under any current or future class, collective, consolidated, or representative action brought against Uber by someone else.
> 
> *Agreement to Binding Arbitration Between You and Uber.*
> You and Uber agree that any dispute, claim or controversy arising out of or relating to (a) these Terms or the existence, breach, termination, enforcement, interpretation or validity thereof, or (b) your access to or use of the Services at any time, whether before or after the date you agreed to the Terms, will be settled by binding arbitration between you and Uber, and not in a court of law.
> 
> You acknowledge and agree that you and Uber are each waiving the right to a trial by jury or to participate as a plaintiff or class member in any purported class action or representative proceeding. Unless both you and Uber otherwise agree in writing, any arbitration will be conducted only on an individual basis and not in a class, collective, consolidated, or representative proceeding. However, you and Uber each retain the right to bring an individual action in small claims court and the right to seek injunctive or other equitable relief in a court of competent jurisdiction to prevent the actual or threatened infringement, misappropriation or violation of a party's copyrights, trademarks, trade secrets, patents or other intellectual property rights.


This is amereeka, you can sue anyone for anything you please, without repercussions haha


----------



## UberTrucker

Wow. Your a petty driver. You claiming crumbs. What about the dirt they have under their shoes. Do you charge them for leaving that tiny micro size rock on the floor. How about they use a body spray you don’t like? Do you charge them for buying a fragrance you used to cover their smell. They got tired of your claims. I drove in 2014-2017 part time. Mostly just weekends. About 20 hrs total and only one claim and that was for spilling tequila on seat and couldn’t drive the rest of the night. I got $80. Which is what I would have probably made in the couple more hrs i had planned to drive.


----------



## Boca Ratman

I've had 1 in 3.5 years and 6k rides


----------



## AlteredBeast

I filed one report (actually last Saturday) for a mess. There was frozen vomit all over the outside of my car and I wanted to go get a carwash before continuing for the night. They gave me $25 for it with pictures. They asked for a cleaning receipt and I just laughed. Who gets a receipt at a car wash?

20 complaints in one year for stuff like crumbs and other petty stuff (vomit is obviously about thing, though) is crazy dude.


----------



## Codyboy1

Between taxi and uber I've got 21 years doing this, in Atlanta. I've had three pukers in 21 years. You must have raise a flag with fuber


----------



## mbd

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


20???
I got 0


----------



## peteyvavs

20 claims in a year, sureeeeeeee and it’s going to snow in Florida.


----------



## Tnasty

Sometime the scumbag sit in the back of the seat other times they sit in the Uber executive office.


----------



## Ssgcraig

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


Since 2015 I've had one, dog was allowed to roam around on my new leather seats wet. 40 bucks and it was a mess. 20?? Gouging the system.


----------



## Jason Wilson

Codyboy1 said:


> Between taxi and uber I've got 21 years doing this, in Atlanta. I've had three pukers in 21 years. You must have raise a flag with fuber


I had 2 pukers within my first few months with Uber and I'm just a part timer


----------



## goneubering

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Over 20 cleaning fees??!! No lawyer will touch this. Good luck with Lyft or maybe you should find a job.


----------



## 1974toyota

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


I gotta a guy, He's famous, his Name is Perry Mason, GL, JMO


----------



## Kpeter3511

Rob R said:


> Most of the pukers seem fine until after about 10 mins into the trip and the staggering people usually fall asleep and don't puke. It is probably just the area, lots of younger adults who just don't seem to care if they puke or not. I believe only two apologized and said to just charge them whatever and the rest just leave and say nothing.
> 
> As for the crumbs, I've had people leave small crumbs about 5 times and I usually just brush it out the door but this guy looked like he emptied out a large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


 That's pathetic people like you should be deactivatied. As a rider I dispute every cleaning fee even though I am a driver as well. I will never and have never paid a cleaning fee even when I do leave a mess


----------



## Uber1010

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


You do not need lawyer go to the hub thereand burn them all because Uber are Evel


----------



## May H.

They reviewed your "cleaning *free* requests"? Lol


----------



## Steve HRD

tohunt4me said:


> 20 cleaning reports ???
> I have been driving since the end of 2015 and never filed one.
> I sent a note about a passenger I rated low for puking but it was not the account holder so I did not charge.


Sheep


----------



## Tom Oldman

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Dash cam and never leave home without it. Over and over again, decent dash cam saves you money and in this case your job. DASH CAM..


----------



## IR12

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


20? Really? I've submitted 2/10yrs.
1 for projectile vomit
1 milkshake (that I didn't see initially


----------



## 240BIGWINO

Tom Oldman said:


> Dash cam and never leave home without it. Over and over again, decent dash cam saves you money and in this case your job. DASH CAM..


How would a dash cam have saved his job? Are you aware neither Uber nor Lyft will look at the footage?


----------



## ANT 7

Don't piss off the BORG.

It's that easy. Handle shit yourself and be selective with the pax.


----------



## Michael1230nj

20 seems excessive.


----------



## Codyboy1

SEAL Team 5 said:


> A dozen pukers in a year? I don't want to be standing next to you in an electrical storm. You have to be one of the most unluckiest drivers I've ever heard of. I've been at this gig for 16 years and only have had 1 puker.


Between taxi and uber, 21 years for me. I've had one. Do your job, or don't


----------



## Boca Ratman

240BIGWINO said:


> How would a dash cam have saved his job? Are you aware neither Uber nor Lyft will look at the footage?


This is not true. Dashcam footage saved my ass a few weeks ago.


----------



## 240BIGWINO

Boca Ratman said:


> This is not true. Dashcam footage saved my ass a few weeks ago.


Sounds good. Details please.


----------



## Boca Ratman

240BIGWINO said:


> Sounds good. Details please.


I got accused of touching a fake rider pax and sexually propositioning her. I was suspended pending an investigation. I asked for a time frame because I have DC footage. I was contacted by support, text then a call. I sent the footage and was cleared. I'm considering civil action so I do not want to get too into it. My dashcam wasn't the best but was good enough to clearly show the pax sat in the back seat and that I never left my car. she claimed she was upfront and I got out at her destination. I was reactive shory after


----------



## 240BIGWINO

Boca Ratman said:


> I got accused of touching a fake rider pax and sexually propositioning her. I was suspended pending an investigation. I asked for a time frame because I have DC footage. I was contacted by support, text then a call. I sent the footage and was cleared. I'm considering civil action so I do not want to get too into it. My dashcam wasn't the best but was good enough to clearly show the pax sat in the back seat and that I never left my car. she claimed she was upfront and I got out at her destination. I was reactive shory after


So support accepted and watched your dashcam footage? Did you have to go to a Hub?

This is excellent information. Please consider creating a thread w your story in Advice forum.


----------



## Boca Ratman

240BIGWINO said:


> So support accepted and watched your dashcam footage? Did you have to go to a Hub?
> 
> This is excellent information. Please consider creating a thread w your story in Advice forum.


Google drive. The file was too big to send via text, I asked for an email address and she suggested Google drive. That is what I did.

I was lucky, my dash cam was several years old and unreliable. It would go weeks without turning on then work for a few weeks or work one day but not the next. No rhyme or reason to it. I had never needed footage and the one time it could have helped support didn't want it (impaired driving claim)

I upgraded my dashcam that night. I suggest every driver invest in one and an extra hi quality sd card.

It's not a big leap to go from scamming a free ride with this kind of claim to thinking they can sue Uber for millions with a false sexual assault claim destroying the drivers life in the process.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


I have 19000 rides over 2.5 years and never filed one. Unfortunately for you it seems you have given us all a heads up about the downfalls of driving at night...


----------



## CDP

one time I picked up two college kids who are complete jerks. It was immediately after that girl got in the car that was not an Uber and got killed. Everybody wanted to crucify an Uber driver and make us tell them our blood type to allow them in our vehicle. So at any rate I explained to them that the proper way to safely use the platform is to look at our license plate and then come to the window and I will tell them my name and they will tell me their name. She refused but then accepted my advice. When I got done with their call I stopped for 5 minutes to get gas and pizza because they have pizza. So what I did was I took my pizza crust, throw it in the back of the car and then take a picture of it and sent it over and got $20. They gave me one star in a bad report I took 20 bucks. The only time I've ever done anything like that and I still laugh about it.


----------



## Bubsie

Boca Ratman said:


> I got accused of touching a fake rider pax and sexually propositioning her. I was suspended pending an investigation. I asked for a time frame because I have DC footage. I was contacted by support, text then a call. I sent the footage and was cleared. I'm considering civil action so I do not want to get too into it. My dashcam wasn't the best but was good enough to clearly show the pax sat in the back seat and that I never left my car. she claimed she was upfront and I got out at her destination. I was reactive shory after


How much time passed between your ride and rider allegation? Looks like it would be best to have two sd cards and rotate them so you can archive your footage to longer term storage.

Also its prob worth it to get a high endurance memory card, as the regular ones can ones can wear out after being in continuous use.


----------



## IR12

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


20, really? Perhaps you should have been more selective about your pax.

I think if I spoke to 4-5 drivers, added up their cleaning reports + mines, it wouldn't come anywhere near 20.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

You people lie about sending your dashcam footage to Uber. There is no way to prove that the footage was taken at the time of the incident. And the cameras that embed lat-long and time data can be altered to say anything. Give me a break! It is purely psychological how some people will post lies and give such intricate detail.


----------



## PaxiCab

Boca Ratman said:


> I got accused of touching a fake rider pax and sexually propositioning her. I was suspended pending an investigation. I asked for a time frame because I have DC footage. I was contacted by support, text then a call. I sent the footage and was cleared. I'm considering civil action so I do not want to get too into it. My dashcam wasn't the best but was good enough to clearly show the pax sat in the back seat and that I never left my car. she claimed she was upfront and I got out at her destination. I was reactive shory after


That's f***ing insane, I hate that a pax would do that to a driver. I'm also interested in the whole story



Ian Richard Markham said:


> You people lie about sending your dashcam footage to Uber. There is no way to prove that the footage was taken at the time of the incident. And the cameras that embed lat-long and time data can be altered to say anything. Give me a break! It is purely psychological how some people will post lies and give such intricate detail.


What would TRULY be the incentive for boca ratman to lie and be so detailed for this particular post? There's so many ways to prove that the footage was taken at the time of the incident, so clearly you either DONT have a dashcam, or have never seen a screenshot of footage. Some even tell you your speed and direction. The time stamp is clear as day for archiving. Get TF outta here, that's all I'm gonna say


----------



## Boca Ratman

PaxiCab said:


> That's f***ing insane, I hate that a pax would do that to a driver. I'm also interested in the whole story


Really not a whole lot more to it. Around 1130 am on a Monday I got a request, 8 thought the name was a Male name. Get to the house and a person came out, wasn't sure at first if Male or female but figured probably a chick. She got in the back, I said "hey how you doing?" Confirmed the address, a restuarant. She answered both but I couldn't hear what she said,. Not another word was said for the 20 minute 13 mile drive. I pulled up, asked if here was okay, she said yeah, unsaid have a nice day.

That was it.

20-30 minutes later I got a notice that my account needed attention. I called, they told me it was re: concerns from a report from a recent trip. Then nothing until Sunday night. Radio silence.

I got a text from someone with support, telling me they would call soon and asking that I send footage from the date and time frame. I talked to the investigator and was floored by the accusations. I should have been prepared w/the footage but I wasn't. I honestly thought it had to do with a car I had just added recently.

I was actually reactive before I sent the footage, the footage got it taken off my account/record and the got their account terminated, I think.

Here's the crazy part, my dash cam, is 3 plus years old, cooks in the sun all day and isn't very reliable. It doesn't always turn on, no rhyme or reason., works for a few days then doesn't for a week. Works for 2 hours then won't turn on for 2 days. Just randomly works sometimes. The audio is sub par and the field of vision is kinda limited. Its a falcon 360 dual. It just so happened to work that day. The footage was enough to show I never really talked to her, did not get out of the car, and that she was not in the front seat. 3 things she claimed.

I ordered a new, much better cam that day. I've never needed footage in almost 4 years and had become complicit with the record.

It was a real wake up call. As I said elsewhere maybe this thread. It's not too far th5yyry a leap to go from making up lies for a free ride to making up lies for a lawsuit. Without video, the accusations alone could and would negatively affect someone'sife forever.

300 buck for the new cam, not much really considering. An attorney would p


----------



## PaxiCab

Boca Ratman said:


> Really not a whole lot more to it. Around 1130 am on a Monday I got a request, 8 thought the name was a Male name. Get to the house and a person came out, wasn't sure at first if Male or female but figured probably a chick. She got in the back, I said "hey how you doing?" Confirmed the address, a restuarant. She answered both but I couldn't hear what she said,. Not another word was said for the 20 minute 13 mile drive. I pulled up, asked if here was okay, she said yeah, unsaid have a nice day.
> 
> That was it.
> 
> 20-30 minutes later I got a notice that my account needed attention. I called, they told me it was re: concerns from a report from a recent trip. Then nothing until Sunday night. Radio silence.
> 
> I got a text from someone with support, telling me they would call soon and asking that I send footage from the date and time frame. I talked to the investigator and was floored by the accusations. I should have been prepared w/the footage but I wasn't. I honestly thought it had to do with a car I had just added recently.
> 
> I was actually reactive before I sent the footage, the footage got it taken off my account/record and the got their account terminated, I think.
> 
> Here's the crazy part, my dash cam, is 3 plus years old, cooks in the sun all day and isn't very reliable. It doesn't always turn on, no rhyme or reason., works for a few days then doesn't for a week. Works for 2 hours then won't turn on for 2 days. Just randomly works sometimes. The audio is sub par and the field of vision is kinda limited. Its a falcon 360 dual. It just so happened to work that day. The footage was enough to show I never really talked to her, did not get out of the car, and that she was not in the front seat. 3 things she claimed.
> 
> I ordered a new, much better cam that day. I've never needed footage in almost 4 years and had become complicit with the record.
> 
> It was a real wake up call. As I said elsewhere maybe this thread. It's not too far th5yyry a leap to go from making up lies for a free ride to making up lies for a lawsuit. Without video, the accusations alone could and would negatively affect someone'sife forever.
> 
> 300 buck for the new cam, not much really considering. An attorney would p


Stories like this truly make me sick. I can't tell enough people to get a dashcam for however long you do this gig. Mine was $110 and is also 360. Hope you never run into that again, and if you do - at least you have backup. Can't say that a repeat offender wouldn't make Uber's alleged "algorithms" permenantly deactivate you with no way to defend the situation, as stories I've read here. I hate people sometimes


----------



## Boca Ratman

PaxiCab said:


> Can't say that a repeat offender wouldn't make Uber's alleged "algorithms" permenantly deactivate you with no way to defend the situation, as stories I've read here. I hate people sometimes


Yeah, I was told that I was 100% cleared and it was gone from my record.

That ride was so ordinary and uneventful that I had ruled it out first as the possible issue/complainer. In fact, I had ruled out all the rides that day with the exception of one that was highly doubtful, in my mind. I went through every ride for the prior week and nothing stood out. I was positive it had to do with the car I had added, took a week to get approved so I drove with anyway. (Surprisingly no one noticed or said anything, 60 trips)

It was a 25 dollar ride, young kid 18-20. I have her place of work, I've been tempted to go in but have so far restrained myself. I guess she really needed that 25 bucks.


----------



## PaxiCab

Boca Ratman said:


> Yeah, I was told that I was 100% cleared and it was gone from my record.
> 
> That ride was so ordinary and uneventful that I had ruled it out first as the possible issue/complainer. In fact, I had ruled out all the rides that day with the exception of one that was highly doubtful, in my mind. I went through every ride for the prior week and nothing stood out. I was positive it had to do with the car I had added, took a week to get approved so I drove with anyway. (Surprisingly no one noticed or said anything, 60 trips)
> 
> It was a 25 dollar ride, young kid 18-20. I have her place of work, I've been tempted to go in but have so far restrained myself. I guess she really needed that 25 bucks.


Nobody needs 25 bucks as bad as to put someone out of work with that huge of an accusation. Imagine not on Uber, but in a corporate job in an office, and someone makes an accusation like that? And I'd say the worst people on earth are the people who you initially rule out who end up doing the crime

I can't say years and years ago I would of been able to restrain myself going where I know they are, but karma is a b****, shell get hers


----------



## peteyvavs

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Just reply, great I'll just have this get some media exposure.


----------



## Boca Ratman

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You people lie about sending your dashcam footage to Uber. There is no way to prove that the footage was taken at the time of the incident. And the cameras that embed lat-long and time data can be altered to say anything. Give me a break! It is purely psychological how some people will post lies and give such intricate detail.


Lol. Okay, you caught me, I feel like such a fool now

I've been accused of impaired driving, they did not and would not veiw footage.

For this incident they did.

I have the cam for possible legal issues more than uber. It just so happened to protect me with uber on this. I dont give a shit whether you believe me or not. I would not drive without a dashcam.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham

Boca Ratman said:


> I would not drive without a dashcam.


I know you would never drive without a dashcam because you are a fearful person and not cut out for this.


----------



## Leoncio

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


 Are you serious? 20 plus claims? I have more than 23000 rides between Uber and Lyft and also work til 2 am. I only have about 3 maybe 4 cleaning requests EVER!
Sorry but its people like you that scammed the system so much that now legit responsible drivers get only 50 to 100 bucks for vomit related issues. Absolutely no sympathy for you my friend.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I think it’s bold of you to file so many reports. Sorry Uber doesn’t see it that way. 20 seems really high. But I like that you are trying to push the envelope. Good Luck.


----------



## travis83

I felt bad for you, until you mentioned that you reported 20. Yikes. Keep some puke bags in your car when you drive for Lyft!


----------



## U/L guy

Rob R said:


> At 8:30pm I received a very generic response saying
> 
> We have reviewed your cleaning free requests. After further investigation, it looks like there may be some disagreement from the rider about the events that occurred during this trip so we have suspended your account.
> 
> We take incident reports very seriously. Please understand that this was not a swift decision. We understand that this news can be upsetting but please know that we have to treat this kind of incident very seriously. Thank you for your understanding regarding this matter. If you have any additional questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.
> 
> No matter what questions are asked I get the same generic message worded slightly different, they will not answer any questions. No matter what I say or what proof I show of any mess they believe the rider based on word of mouth so any rider can lie and not pay a cleaning fee. These cleaning fees are approved by a uber representative. I have no control over the price or approval. I received one email and was suspended/fired immediately with no warning. How are we considered self employed if we can get fired?
> 
> After many emails, they finally confirmed there was 3 disagreements. I was only notified of two and reported 20 plus for the year. Not just puke but for other messes also.
> 
> This may be unrelated but Uber deactivated my account when I was working about 6 months ago and threatened to fire me if there was more reports of this nature. The report was that I had a passenger in my car, The person that reported this never saw me or my car because I did not pick them up because they were walking around but I could not find them. And no I never had a friend/passenger in my car it was completely made up like these disagreements that all have clear evidence of the mess.
> 
> Are there any lawyers in the Detroit area that will take this case?


Sounds like Uber got smart and got rid of a scammer, no sympathy here.


----------



## NoAlwaysNo

Mars Troll Number 4 said:


> Sorry bro... you triggered ubers internal "scammer alert".
> 
> They think that it's likely that your scamming passengers for cleaning fees.
> 
> I know the good money is made doing the bar runs but it's a double edged sword.
> 
> I carry a plastic bucket... It's saved me so much hassel.
> 
> Good luck with your future ventures.


Regular gallon size ziploc baggies. They are the size of a pax face. They zip and get thrown out the window when done.



elelegido said:


> There's your answer right there. 20 claims in a year? Lol.
> 
> In over 6,000 rides I've submitted 5 or 6 claims, total.


13000 rides in 2.5 yrs...2 claims...neither were for vomit. I carry gallon size ziploc baggies. Lots of vomiters, all in the baggies, never my car.


----------



## BigBadBob

Rob R said:


> Most of the pukers seem fine until after about 10 mins into the trip and the staggering people usually fall asleep and don't puke. It is probably just the area, lots of younger adults who just don't seem to care if they puke or not. I believe only two apologized and said to just charge them whatever and the rest just leave and say nothing.
> 
> As for the crumbs, I've had people leave small crumbs about 5 times and I usually just brush it out the door but this guy looked like he emptied out a large bag of doritos on my back seat covering half of it and I have a big car... there was also chocolate smeared into the seat and candy wrappers, chip bags and empty juice bottles on the floor... it's amazing how rude and disrespectful these kids in royal oak are.


Had my first puker the other night. About a 30 mile trip. Literally 2 mins from drop off, his head hung out of the rear window and out it came. Nice streaks of puke outside the car, some dribble inside. Ended the trip at the destination, lots of apologies from his wife of course. Pulled around the corner, went off-line. Reported to Uber, cleaned up the inside of the car, headed for the closest car wash and cleaned up. About $30 in car was and cleaning materials, 20 minutes and coffee and back on-line. Customer left $7 tip, Uber granted me $150 cleaning fee and reminded me that next time I need to submit receipts for cleaning. It was my first claim.


----------



## U/L guy

20 cleaning fee claims, you’re either so petty that you want a cleaning fee for something that really doesn’t require a fee, or more likely you’re one of those scammers that made it harder for the rest of us to get a cleaning fee for real damage.


----------



## NauticalWheeler

I've had 5 pukers in 5 years, plus a "mystery stain"


----------

